# Bully Bands!



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, I have a real BULLY on my hands! I put the "Bully-Bands" on him for 1 1/2 days, and he acted fine. Not for long, tho. This afternoon, right back to his BULLY self again!
I put them back on him again, and he is one mad pigeon now!  Both he and his mate were trying to peck that rubber band off! Not going to work. He has GOT to leave the other birds alone, and let them have water. This BULLY thinks he OWNS the loft! Oh, nobody can drink today. He chased and pecked at them. Well, maybe a little more of the "Warden's Shackle Treatment" , and he may finally get it. I won't tolerate a BULLY, that is for sure. There is no place int he loft for a BULLY. NO, he is not just being a male, he is being a BULLY! How do the rest of you deal with Bullies?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Well, I have a real BULLY on my hands! I put the "Bully-Bands" on him for 1 1/2 days, and he acted fine. Not for long, tho. This afternoon, right back to his BULLY self again!
> I put them back on him again, and he is one mad pigeon now!  Both he and his mate were trying to peck that rubber band off! Not going to work. He has GOT to leave the other birds alone, and let them have water. This BULLY thinks he OWNS the loft! Oh, nobody can drink today. He chased and pecked at them. Well, maybe a little more of the "Warden's Shackle Treatment" , and he may finally get it. I won't tolerate a BULLY, that is for sure. There is no place int he loft for a BULLY. NO, he is not just being a male, he is being a BULLY! How do the rest of you deal with Bullies?


Uh Oh...........didn't work huh? Leave him shackled for a couple of days. I'll tell you, I tried locking em' up, taking em' out of the loft, isolating them........everything short of banishing them to a life alone.......nothing BUT the bands worked for me. I think he'll come around eventually.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

What is a bully band?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> What is a bully band?


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=219788&postcount=4


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey, Zim, It is the "warden's answer" to a bully! No, Renee, he is going to be a little harder to "break"! 
I have a BULLY, who thinks he OWNS the entire loft, and is pecking and wing-slapping the other birds, so I put two snap-on bands on him, with a rubber band attached and twisted, so he can still walk, and roost, but he can't get that foot back to fight. He needs this, because he won't let the other birds drink water, or eat. He chases and pecks on them, but with the "BULLY BANDS", he is more submissive. As long as the 'bands' are on, he doesn't bother the rest. 
Oh, he is MAD now! Both he and his mate have been trying to peck the rubber band off already. I have to break him of this habit of his, because I cannot have him "ruling the roost", and preventing the other birds from food and water. Have you ever had a BULLY, or BOSSY one? I will take the starch out of his shorts pretty quick!


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Uh Oh...........didn't work huh? Leave him shackled for a couple of days. I'll tell you, I tried locking em' up, taking em' out of the loft, isolating them........everything short of banishing them to a life alone.......nothing BUT the bands worked for me. I think he'll come around eventually.


I sure hope so, as I have done the "Lock-up, separation, etc., " and this is the LAST RESORT! I am sure he will, just will take a little longer. Will keep ya posted, thanks Renee! 
I think he is STUBBORN too!


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=219788&postcount=4


O i see thanks


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi SUE, I would like to know how big is your loft and how many birds do you have,an what breeds you have? GEORGE


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

george simon said:


> Hi SUE, I would like to know how big is your loft and how many birds do you have,an what breeds you have? GEORGE


Hi George, My loft is 8' x 10' ; Attached Fly-pen 8' x 8'x8' ; Homers; 4 adults and two YB's: 1-6 weeks, 1-12 weeks .... One of the adults is the BULLY.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*tough battle, but I won!*

It was a tough battle with my bully, but I finally won. I had to bully-band that one for a solid week before he finally settled down. Yes, he was a tough cookie to crack, and I thought I was going to have to pluck him at one point!  But, after a solid week, he finally gave in.
Every time I removed it, he went right back to being the BLANKETY-BLANK Bully self again, so I kept after him. Now, he is doing real good, leaving everybody alone, tending to his hen like he SHOULD be doing in the first place. At least now, everyone can eat and drink, without being chased and wing-slapped. I told him one day, it was going to be either him or me, and I wasn't going anywhere! What a week!  Glad that is over with now. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Sue! I'm glad your Bully Bird is now behaving himself!  

Terry


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow, you won - congratulations! I was going to ask if you had tried putting multiple waterers and feeders in the loft so he couldn't guard them all. I have one area where I can put them, if I try to put them anywhere else, certain male birds act that way. Suddenly, it's THEIR food and THEIR water! They seem to acknowledge that one lower shelf as community access area


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Congratulations on getting that guy under control. Wow, that was a struggle. He is a tough minded fellow. Good thing you are more stubborn than him. 

I had one that turned into a bully. He was a young male homer named Pearl. When he hit adolescence he began swatting the little show flights around something terrible. I went through much of what you did, separating him etc. Finally put him in with a bunch of new homers I had at the time. He tried his stuff with a big homer I call Bubba. Bubba is not aggressive, but he won't let other birds pick on him either. Well Pearl tore into Bubba and found himself swatted right off the perch. To make a long story short, Pearl is very well behaved now.

Hopefully your guy will be a happy and well behaved citizen of the loft from now on.

Margaret


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats on getting the bad bully under control


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

That's a funny story Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Margarret said:


> Congratulations on getting that guy under control. Wow, that was a struggle. He is a tough minded fellow. Good thing you are more stubborn than him.
> 
> I had one that turned into a bully. He was a young male homer named Pearl. When he hit adolescence he began swatting the little show flights around something terrible. I went through much of what you did, separating him etc. Finally put him in with a bunch of new homers I had at the time. He tried his stuff with a big homer I call Bubba. Bubba is not aggressive, but he won't let other birds pick on him either. Well Pearl tore into Bubba and found himself swatted right off the perch. To make a long story short, Pearl is very well behaved now.
> 
> ...


I might be a bully to if I was a boy and you named me Pearl!!!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

LOL! Renee! That is too Funny!  I am laughing so hard at that! 
The bully bands, never heard of them, and had quite a laugh at that too! I didnt know they had to life a foot to wingslap? Interesting! I can just PICTURE you with your arms folded, eyes squinted STARING the bully down with the bully band in your hand! He runs and hides when he sees that! And the mate trying to get the bully band off too! Some girls like those bad boys! And some girls like a guy that will fight for them!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

xxmoxiexx said:


> LOL! Renee! That is too Funny!  I am laughing so hard at that!
> The bully bands, never heard of them, and had quite a laugh at that too! I didnt know they had to life a foot to wingslap? Interesting! I can just PICTURE you with your arms folded, eyes squinted STARING the bully down with the bully band in your hand! He runs and hides when he sees that! And the mate trying to get the bully band off too! Some girls like those bad boys! And some girls like a guy that will fight for them!


A few of here have used this method to tame down a hellion in our loft. They don't actually lift the foot up, but they take a big step back and throw that wing out like we would if we were punching someone. By banding their legs together, they can't get in that fight stance and will lose almost every time.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

After ALL this time, I am definitely going to have to watch Squeaks more closely when he kung-fus me! Always seemed that he didn't move at all - just that wing slapping out in a blur! AND, I swear that bird can Kung-Fu sitting down. 

_Squeaks_ - who says, "I agree that a good *offense* is a better _defense!_ A master SPP _never_ telegraphs his move(s)!!"  

_Shi_ - who says, "And I have to _live_ with this bird! He also practices every day!"


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> Wow, you won - congratulations! I was going to ask if you had tried putting multiple waterers and feeders in the loft so he couldn't guard them all. I have one area where I can put them, if I try to put them anywhere else, certain male birds act that way. Suddenly, it's THEIR food and THEIR water! They seem to acknowledge that one lower shelf as community access area


Hi Snipes, I have had from day 1, 3 feeders, and two waterers, and that BULLY acted like he owned them all! I had feeders and waters on shelves, and on the floor, and he kept himself busy whipping anybody who wanted to eat or drink. Thanks for the note. Not anymore! NOW, he behaves himself. !!!


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

zimmzimm3 said:


> Congrats on getting the bad bully under control


Thanks! He found out, he can't win with me. I am more stubborn than he is!


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Margarret said:


> Congratulations on getting that guy under control. Wow, that was a struggle. He is a tough minded fellow. Good thing you are more stubborn than him.
> 
> I had one that turned into a bully. He was a young male homer named Pearl. When he hit adolescence he began swatting the little show flights around something terrible. I went through much of what you did, separating him etc. Finally put him in with a bunch of new homers I had at the time. He tried his stuff with a big homer I call Bubba. Bubba is not aggressive, but he won't let other birds pick on him either. Well Pearl tore into Bubba and found himself swatted right off the perch. To make a long story short, Pearl is very well behaved now.
> 
> ...


thanks, he seams to be behaving nicely, I think because if he doesn't , the BULLY BAND is sitting out on the shelf, and he can see it. He is a little over a year old, so I don't think it was adolescents, but more like just being a BULLY. Well, his BULLY days are OVER! If he starts again, he will get the bands again. I think he knows that now!


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Snowbird Sue said:


> I sure hope so, as I have done the "Lock-up, separation, etc., " and this is the LAST RESORT! I am sure he will, just will take a little longer. Will keep ya posted, thanks Renee!
> I think he is STUBBORN too!


Hey Renee, I didn't think it would take this long, but that bird was stubborn! He is under control now, tho! Such a nice bird, too!


----------

